# Stucco in Ohio?



## panaharley (Jan 28, 2012)

My wife and I are looking at an older home. Beautiful place but the outside of the house is stucco, much of which is coming loose. I like the looks of the stucco, but I have had a few guys tell me stucco does not hold up in this climate. Is this true, and do you think I would be better off to remove the loose stucco and just  side it? Any thoughts appreciated. If I do decide to side it do I have to put furring strips or do you think I will have to remove all the stucco and start from scratch?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 28, 2012)

I would remove the stucco, nothing but problems ahead.
Concrete lap siding is the latest craze, holds paint really well. We sided a Church with clapboard "concrete siding 10 years ago, it still looks brand new.


----------



## panaharley (Jan 28, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> I would remove the stucco, nothing but problems ahead.
> Concrete lap siding is the latest craze, holds paint really well. We sided a Church with clapboard "concrete siding 10 years ago, it still looks brand new.


Thanks for responding so fast! wow! Here is my next question. How much is the fiber concrete siding $$ wise-this is a pretty big house. Also I'm assuming I should probably remove all the stucco and put up some sort of backing insulation board for this?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not cheap,You would have to check your area for pricing of material, delivery charges ,fasteners and any insulation board you may want to put behind. But also look at the manufacturers instructions on what they recommend for installation practices. Then you can compare apples to apples. 
Vynil siding is another less expensive alternative. Consider your house location and costs. Will you recoup the cement siding costs at resale? That's your decision. 
I know, more homework,  I'm sure others will jump in with an opinion soon. 
Good luck, and welcome to the site.


----------

